# Connaitre la version de son mac



## Cyclair (31 Décembre 2011)

bonjour je voudrais savoir la version de mon mac exact car je viens d en acheter un et je voudrais avoir ses caractéristiques exact pour savoir jusquà a combien je peu aller en ram

c est un macbook blanc 1.83 ghz intel core 2 duo 2go de ram ddr2 et un dd de 500go, voila je n en sais pas plus. merci d avance


----------



## Fìx (31 Décembre 2011)

Menu « &#63743; » >> À propos de ce Mac (ici t'auras déjà des infos) >> Plus d'infos...


----------



## Cyclair (31 Décembre 2011)

J ai ete voir mais je ne trouve pas les infos concernant le maxi de ram qu on peu installer?


----------



## DarkMoineau (31 Décembre 2011)

http://mactracker.ca/

Une fois que tu as les infos d'A propos de Ce Mac


----------



## Cyclair (31 Décembre 2011)

Merci pour cette  app. J ai trouve mon mac le Macbook 13 2006, cela m'a renvoyer sur cette page http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1651#link3

Je peux donc aller jusquà 4go de ram en ddr2 sodimm si je me trompe pas? Désoler je débute sur mac


----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Janvier 2012)

Tu as MacBook 1,1 ou 2,1 ?


----------



## Cyclair (1 Janvier 2012)

je ne sais pas ce qu'es 1.1 ou 2.1 je le sais comment?????


----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Janvier 2012)

A propos de ce mac =) 
plus d'info =)

Voila les infos encadrées pour ma machine:


----------



## Pamoi (1 Janvier 2012)

Cyclair a dit:


> je ne sais pas ce qu'es 1.1 ou 2.1 je le sais comment?????



pour faire suite à ce que dit DarkMoineau, sous leopard:

A propos de ce mac --> 
plus d'info -->
materiel :




Il me semble que sur ces modèles on peut monter à 4 Go de mémoire, mais que seuls 3 Go seront reconnus. A confirmer.


----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Janvier 2012)

Selon MacTracker c'est ça oui, sur un 2.1


----------



## Cyclair (1 Janvier 2012)

Ok je vais regader cela. Si c 2,1 cela veux dire qu le mac est evolutif a 4go ou pas?


----------



## Pamoi (1 Janvier 2012)

Cyclair a dit:


> Si c 2,1 cela veux dire qu le mac est evolutif a 4go ou pas?



Oui, mais en fait non:
Selon MacTracker seuls 3 Go seront reconnus (cf le post de DarkMoineau ci-dessus)


----------



## subsole (1 Janvier 2012)

Cyclair a dit:


> Ok je vais regader cela. Si c 2,1 cela veux dire qu le mac est evolutif a 4go ou pas?



Bonjour,
Pour un 2.1 c'est 3 Go.



Pamoi a dit:


> seuls 3 Mo seront reconnus (


La soirée a été agitée.


----------



## Pamoi (1 Janvier 2012)

subsole a dit:


> La soirée a été agitée.



Et la nuit courte


----------



## Cyclair (1 Janvier 2012)

Oui c est bien un 2.1 donc 3GO, je vais donc juste racheter un barrette de 2GO et sa me fera donc 3go.

Je verrais pas énorme différence? SI?


----------



## Cyclair (1 Janvier 2012)

Alors sa voeux le coup de passer en 3GO a savoir que je suis sous Lion et que je n es pas de souci le mac tourne très bien, vais je sentir la différence en 3GO?????


----------



## DarkMoineau (2 Janvier 2012)

Perso jusqu'à 4Go (donc 3 ici) la différence se sent. Au delà non par contre, sauf tâches particulières tel la virtualisation.


----------



## Cyclair (2 Janvier 2012)

Merci de ta réponse


----------



## Cyclair (3 Janvier 2012)

Juste une autre question je peux mettre 2GO+1GO ou alors 2GO+2GO et seulement 3GO sera donc reconnu?


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Janvier 2012)

je sais qu'on préfère le double canal (2 barrettes identiques) mais je ne sais pas si ton processeur le supporte.


----------



## Cyclair (13 Janvier 2012)

Suite de mon post, après l achat de ma mémoire de 2GO, j ai donc mis celle de 1GO avec sur le slot 2 et tout fonctionne bien, reconnu 3GO et le mac va plus vite sur les ouvertures comme itune, iphoto et autre appli, donc parfait


----------

